# Bermudagrass from Seed



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Has anyone tried this yet? I have 25 acres I need to do something with.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I just broadcast a pasture with Gaucho blended with Red River Crabgrass and Triple 19 to see if it will take. Won't know for a while.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ain’t ground that had crabgrass before is it TJ?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

No Dawg, this is a patch that I let a guy farm for a couple of years. As much as I like crabgrass, I know if it don't rain I'm going to be left holding the bag one of these days. right now we have had 110" in about a year but I also know when it quits it will quit so I am going to put it in Bermuda. I would like to put it in orchard grass but when it ready the ground is always too wet to get over.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

TJ Hendren said:


> Has anyone tried this yet? I have 25 acres I need to do something with.


Are you talking hay or pasture?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

gradyjohn said:


> Are you talking hay or pasture?


Hay mainly, may graze once or twice a year. We are on the Ozark plateau here 1000 Ft. above sea level so I was looking at Cheyanne II or Mohawk for cold tolerance. Anything that is grown south of I-40 (100 miles south of me) will freeze out here. Just trying to stay away from the cost of sprigging if possible. I'm at least a year away, going to summer fallow and use what chemicals necessary to get ready for next year. Trying to get my ducks in a row so when it's time to go i'll be ready.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

TJ Hendren said:


> Hay mainly, may graze once or twice a year. We are on the Ozark plateau here 1000 Ft. above sea level so I was looking at Cheyanne II or Mohawk for cold tolerance. Anything that is grown south of I-40 (100 miles south of me) will freeze out here. Just trying to stay away from the cost of sprigging if possible. I'm at least a year away, going to summer fallow and use what chemicals necessary to get ready for next year. Trying to get my ducks in a row so when it's time to go i'll be ready.


I have also been looking for something to get around sprigging. I am in NC Texas just south of the Red River.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Several yrs back there was several acres seeded to Bermuda grass that reverted to common Bermuda as several yrs. Maybe your seed is a different type.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

The new varieties are guaranteed not to revert to common. It was a problem in the beginning.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I planted 25 acres of Cheyenne 2 Bermuda in 2015, the first year Bermuda Stem Maggots arrived. They really put the hurt on the Cheyenne. Then Fall Army Worms arrived. The stem maggots kept the seed head from forming and over seeding itself. I had a beautiful stand, was more than pleased. I suppose between the worms and maggots the grass just gave up. I sprayed, fertilized and prayed. It just never did well after the first year.
The field now has some Cheyenne 2, some Bahia and some fescue.
I am going to drill it in Tifton 9 Bahia soon.

This picture was about 5 weeks after planting the Cheyenne 2.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Was wondering how that worked out for you....


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> I planted 25 acres of Cheyenne 2 Bermuda in 2015, the first year Bermuda Stem Maggots arrived. They really put the hurt on the Cheyenne. Then Fall Army Worms arrived. The stem maggots kept the seed head from forming and over seeding itself. I had a beautiful stand, was more than pleased. I suppose between the worms and maggots the grass just gave up. I sprayed, fertilized and prayed. It just never did well after the first year.
> The field now has some Cheyenne 2, some Bahia and some fescue.
> I am going to drill it in Tifton 9 Bahia soon.
> 
> This picture was about 5 weeks after planting the Cheyenne 2.


Have planted the Tifton 9?


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I would consider kline75 if you don't have horses. Everyone I know who planted Cheyenne it eventually went away. Plus I don't think it's cheaper than sprigging. I have had good success with just cutting tops of Tifton 85 and spreading it around then using a bottom plow to cover it. Then followed up with a tandem disk to smooth. Have to hit the rain. For me it isn't too bad becuase I have my own Tifton 85 field. Have done the same with coastal. 
All this was before I had a Tedder or my current offset disk. Now I think I would unroll bales in the field and Ted it out then offset and be done. If I had a roller I would follow with that.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

gradyjohn said:


> Have planted the Tifton 9?


I drilled 20 acres Tifton 9 Bahia for a friend last spring. We had perfect weather and fertile soil (followed beans).

We got 3 cuttings. Before planting we really thought it might make one good cutting. 
That is what has sold me on Tifton 9. Plus it is street smart, does not need pampering the way our Bermuda does. No Stem Maggots or Army Worms to contend with. We are planning on drilling another 10 acres in the same field in a week or so.
Will not produce the tons per acre like Bermuda though.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

How is Tifton 9 in the late summer heat of August, bahia here turns almost a blue color and is dang near impossible to cut with a kuhn cutter and sharp blades. It is really very tough.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

clowers said:


> How is Tifton 9 in the late summer heat of August, bahia here turns almost a blue color and is dang near impossible to cut with a kuhn cutter and sharp blades. It is really very tough.


I do not know if the Tifton 9 is easier to cut than the other Bahia grasses. We tend to cut with the bar level and leave some growth. Both of us use Krone mowers. We probably pull a little more grunt from the tractor in any Bahia.

Tifton 9 has become very popular in our area. The horse market here has pretty much converted from Bermuda to Tifton 9.
I believe we have become the Stem Maggot and Army worm capitol of the world.
Bermuda pastures seem to be fine.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the stem maggot her as well and army worms too.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Why don't yall spray for those critters? Lambda has no grazing restrictions and cost about $3 an acre for the chemical. A decent 45' boom sprayer can cover some country per tank.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Stxpecans123 said:


> Why don't yall spray for those critters? Lambda has no grazing restrictions and cost about $3 an acre for the chemical. A decent 45' boom sprayer can cover some country per tank.


We check the fields and spray for Army Worms. We use the sweep net close to the wood line or field edge. It is tough to check every field every other day. The state sends out an update when the worms are reported. Still can wipe out a field in no time.
The maggots are a different story, different spray. Once there, the only option is to cut the hay even if it is short. Just not worth the continuous field checks with two different threats attacking. I believe the maggots are worse than the worms.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Maggots are much worse than worms. I agree


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I have not seen that maggot issue here. Hope I don't get it. In the late summer will get some army worms some years.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> I just broadcast a pasture with Gaucho blended with Red River Crabgrass and Triple 19 to see if it will take. Won't know for a while.


I went by the pasture today where I broadcast this combination and it is super thick now. Looks like the broadcasting was very successful. Cows will be kicked onto it in a couple weeks as I rotate.


----------



## mustangd (10 mo ago)

BWfarms said:


> I just broadcast a pasture with Gaucho blended with Red River Crabgrass and Triple 19 to see if it will take. Won't know for a while.


I know it's been a while but how did the Gaucho/Red River blend turn out for you?


----------

